# Theft During BTS from RGSRR Hobbies of Ridgway Colorado



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I was asked to post this...
====================

*Hi All,*

* Very bad news.*

* RGSRR Hobbies, of Ridgway Colorado, has suffered a break in while attending the BIG TRAIN SHOW.*

*I am asking that anyone who might be approached by someone trying to sell these items that you contact Gregory Posta at RGSRR Hobbies.*

*I and he thank you in advance for your attention in this matter.*

*I will keep you posted.*

* Thanks,*

*Fred Devine* ===========================================================================

Here's a list of what was stolen. Keep your eyes open and let's see if we can help catch this pond scum.

============================================================================
*Theft of RGSRR Hobbies on or about June 2009*


*Fn3 K-36 # 486 with DCC sound etc special rerailers, cab detail $4,000.00*
*Fn3 K-27 # 461 with DCC Sound etc $3,800.00*
*Fn3 K-27 # 455 with DCC Sound etc with plow $4,000.00*
*Fn3 C-19 # 340 with DCC Sound etc $3,000.00*
*Fn3 C-19 # 346 with DCC Sound Etc $3,000.00*
*Fn3 C-16 Bee # 268 with DCC Sound Etc extra tender plate $3,000.00*
*Fn3 5 Car Green San Juan Set $3,000.00*
*Fn3 5 Car Gold passenger set $2,800.00*
*Fn3 RGS Motor 2 without plow with Sound etc $800.00*
*Fn3 D&RGW 0505 Long Caboose $500.00*
*Fn3 Berlyn Tank cars 3 each $1,200.00*
*Fn3 Bachmann Grams and UTLX tank cars with Kadee couplers $220.00*


*Note all locomotives lettered with old style Scenic Line of the World lettering on the tenders*
*Note No boxes were taken, all of the cars and locomotives need them.*
*Note All Locomotives have Airwire 900, Phoenix P-5, NiMH batteries, and special plugs.*
*Note all Locomotives and Motor 2 were weathered, with my spark arrestors.*
*Note RGS 455 is a customized model, very unique.*
*Note Motor 2 does note have the snow plow.*
*Note tank cars 2 were Gramps and 1 UTLX with ladder, very dented and weathered.*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It makes me sad to here this. I hope they find the guy who did this.

WE had a talked with AL Sunday night. ( Al is Brian's Right hand man) He told us of several thefts over the years. In fact one of the cars for the Rafael was stolen during the dinner Stat night.

I really do hope they find the guy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, am very sad to hear this. I hope this creep can be caught!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

_Doesn't that convention center have a closed circuit TV system for security? I mean, folks walking OUT with locomotives in their hands is pretty obvious. They're always boxed. _


Belay all that....the robbery occurred at their home store in Colorado. I misunderstood and thought it happened at the BTS. (and there's no strick through in this editor I can find).


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep an eye on Ebay and Craigs List.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless he had all night, this is more than one guy!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

This reads like Greg's personal collection that he kept in his basement. No one would have know about it unless they had been to his house. His house and store are several miles outside of Ridgway, up a dirt road on top of a mountain. Not an easy place to find. I don't know what this person is thinking because they could never let anyone see them run one of these engines anywhere nor can they sell them publicly and if the took them with no boxes then the stuff is probably being damaged beyond repair anyway. This sounds like an ignorant local yokel hoping to make some quick cash or some kid that saw the stuff on a visit and wanted it. People should just keep their eyes open as someone is bound to see this equipment and start talking. I would also guess that it's someone nearby in Colorado as I just can't fathom anyone driving several hundred or thousand miles up that remote road to break into his house and take that stuff when they know they can't sell it anywhere. But, now days anything can happen I guess.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man....that's worse...someones personal collection.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

someone needs to make sure Caboose Hobbies Knows about it .....


I am also taking a list to work and letting some of our local guys know sence we are not that far away .......


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

How is the insurance company dealing with his? Are they disputing the values ?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

This looks odd to me. No box, no description, just three engines for sale with no reserve. They don't look like Greg's but where did they come from? 

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/promontorybay_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks suspicious to me. Looks like they were photographed in a "dark" area for a reason. Can't make out "identifying marks". Interesting.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

E-mail the seller and ask if there is a box and instructions with them.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The Ebay seller lists a box only for the LGB Mogul. However, the Accucraft engines appear clearly not to be the stolen ones. Seller has sold about 83 items, all in the last two months, mostly split between motorcycle parts and train bits, at least one other Mogul and a Delton C-16. I was amused by the "positive" feedback left by one customer: 

"Optimistic description, Slow Expensive Shipping, What more can you ask for?"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To be fair, that's about the only non-positive response I read, all the others were glowing. Interesting that all the motorcycle parts for sale are easily removable bits. Could be parts from customizations? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

On the "fair" side, the items don't match any items on the list. 

Jack


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

This sucks to happen to anyone. Definetly sounds like someone who knew what they where looking for and when to strike. Likely where not stolen to sell but to prize as there own collection. I serously doubt you will see them on Ebay. 


EEEE gadz dont look at my Ebay listings. I to have model railroad and motorcycle parts for sale.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

If specific models were taken at a time when they were going to be gone, whomever stole them knew darn well what they were doing. 

Years ago in a town where I used to live, the local Merc dealer once has a break in. The normal thief would have probably got wheels, accessories, etc. that would be hard to track and quickly turned into cash. Nope, in this break in, tools and books were taken. Probably someone wanting to open up their own Benz repair shop. 

HOWEVER, all of this brings up another matter..... 

I never understood why people post first and last names of the towns where they live here on the forums. I took two random members who had their full name and hometwon on the forum, went to google, and was able to get their home address in BOTH cases. 

All one would need to do is to wait for them to post "I am going to blah-blah train show for two weeks" and then help themselves to the well documented and photographed models they have posted in several other threads.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06/12/2009 8:00 AM
[...] I never understood why people post first and last names of the towns where they live here on the forums. 


Garrett, there are forums, such as LSC, where using your name is a requirement. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I know exactly how our victim feels, and also what he'd like to do to the perp.

Almost ten years ago, after an open weekend in our military unit, our model railroad clubhouse was broken into and every single one of my collection of H0 Canadian brass was stolen - thirteen steam locomotives, all fully custom-painted. The most heart-breaking thing was that the collection, built up over a number of years [Canadian H0 brass is not exactly coomon here in UK], included a fully-painted 'Royal Train' - a very rare special edition model of the 'Royal Hudson and ten cars that replicated the 1939 cross-Canada train in blue and silver. That baby cost me over Can$6000 back in 1993.

Not a single item of US stock of any kind was taken, only the Canadian stuff, and there were some pretty spiffy US brass locos there as well.

Never saw a one of them again, ether, not were they advertised - we guess they were stolen to order.

Great sorrow, then, for the loser here. The biggest loser, however, is the sad sack who took these models, for whatever reason - one can only hope that no REAL LS modeller would touch them with a bargepole.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Funny- 
LSC does NOT "require" it, you just need to realize the software, even though it has an entry for public-view name (handle), it isn't used when posting. 

My address is NOT in any GR ad, and the only restriction on photos here is if published, no address is to be used. 

Also, never have your voice mail say "We've gone on vacation. Back in a week."


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

You can google my name and come up with several hits in NC that are not me. 
I prefer real names. 
When using real names, it is best to not be too precise in your geographical location. 
At the same time, there are several hundred people on ebay that have my real address. 
And in some places, millions have your name and address in the phone book. 
Ralph


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 06/12/2009 9:22 AM
Funny- 
LSC does NOT "require" it, you just need to realize the software, even though it has an entry for public-view name (handle), it isn't used when posting. 



Exactactically, very funny indeed. This is how the registration form looks, the real name which you are supposed to provide, shows in the postings on the LSC forums. The login ID does not show. Best, Zubi PS BTW it is a good idea to use real names, this is what we have our names for.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Zubi, not to be a pain or anything but posting a registration form for another website on this site even if it's to show an example is rather poor form don't you think?


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

That certainly is an impressive collection to lose to a theft. 

Over the years, from time to time, there have been reported thefts of 1.5" scale locomotives and rolling stock. These are the big trains that typically run on 7.25" or 7.5" gauge track. The hobby for this large ride-on equipment is even smaller and tighter knit that G-scale. Imagine trying to sell some of this loot in a hobby where there might only be 1-2,000 people active in it in the US. Any equipment offered for sale would immediately be spotted and anyone running this on their track would likewise raise eyebrows. So why steal it if you can't run it?

The same as stealing priceless art, you can't show it publically but you can enjoy it secretely in the confines of your home.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 06/12/2009 11:19 AM
Hey Zubi, not to be a pain or anything but posting a registration form for another website on this site even if it's to show an example is rather poor form don't you think? 


I would love to hear an idea of how this is "poor form"? Zubi was only answering a question that was asked afterall.









Anyhow, TOC points out another bit, why I go round with work when they want you to put if you are in the office or not on V/M. I check mine several times daily (even when off) for the reason you list.

At least the model RR fraternity is small, so if they do go up for sale, good chance on finding them, but not always the case. A friend that had some brass HO taken from a show has not seen it yet, and it took Citroen several years to find the CX GTi Turbo that was stolen from the Cleveland Auto Show in the 1980s....and how many of those were officially or grey market imported into the US?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Zubi. 
The scammers must absolutely love you! 

"Please submit your bank records. It is required" 

When a set of forums I was on MANDATED that, I dropped out, and have never gone back. 

The real problem is, most folks think when you enter that full name, it's for the website records.....but.....not always.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 06/12/2009 1:23 PM
Zubi. 
The scammers must absolutely love you! 

"Please submit your bank records. It is required" 

When a set of forums I was on MANDATED that, I dropped out, and have never gone back. 

The real problem is, most folks think when you enter that full name, it's for the website records.....but.....not always. 




Or that a real name has been submitted. I am on an automotive fourm that has a poster that has a faux name due to 'staying out of the public' reasons.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Makes it harder for the bad guys to track you. 
Try googling me and most of what you get is submarine-related, or a bunch of famous and/or dead folks with the same name. 

I had an issue 25 years ago, same first and last, all my bank accounts were emptied by court order. 

There are now notes in all my credit files, and I don't make it any easier for the collection agencies to get the wrong person....again. 

People who blindly put their name, city, and all the trains they have on-line are asking for troubles. 
If not now, sometime later. 

Went through that with another site, long ago, where he tried to sell the site after he closed it, and the data in the forums, he told me on the phone, was worthless. 

It was the personal information everyone submitted to the database that was worth the real money! 

Please note: 
I did not mention anyone by name, nor any site/domain by name, or inference.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll post my real name on a fourm the day sfter I trust everyone on the internet


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,
How is it poor form? If you have to ask then my answer wouldn't help! However, I'll give it a shot. Yes, Zubi was answering a question but he did it in a way that crosses the line of courtesy toward MLS and particularly Shad! If you go on Lysol and even _mention _MLS or LSC you will get your entire thread yanked! LSC and MLS are much more civil towards each other and many of us are on both forums but mentioning another forum in passing is one thing, _printing out the registration page_ and using it in a posting is "poor form" in my humble opinion. It's just my opinion and Zubi may disagree. Heck, _you_ apparently disagree! It was just my observation and opinion.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone is welcome to their opinions and observations, But I too disagree. An assertion was made and proof of it's inaccuracy was provided. I just don't see a lack of courtesy. 

Jack


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 06/12/2009 1:23 PM
Zubi. 
The scammers must absolutely love you! 

"Please submit your bank records. It is required" 

When a set of forums I was on MANDATED that, I dropped out, and have never gone back. 

The real problem is, most folks think when you enter that full name, it's for the website records.....but.....not always. 



Curmee, there is a difference between being stupid and being public. I have a pretty unique name and I have been using the Internet under my own name for over twenty years now. Being a scientist I am to some small degree a public person and you can find my name and email on the web if you want, you can also find where I work, etc. The same can be said about essentially all other people active in science. For me, this is just a civilised way of behaviour, and the only reason why I use a nickname here and on a couple of other forums is that most model railroading people have problems with spelling my name, not to mention pronouncing it! As for LSC, clearly you act against the requirements even if they are not mandated. It is not a particularly good style but clearly you are tolerated that way, if you want to be a holy cow I have no problem with that. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Zoobie- Works for me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend that everybody do some "ego-surfing" at least once a year (type your name into one or more of the internet search engines, be sure to look for both just your first and last name, first, middle and last, as well as your initials and your last name, and any other forms that might make sense). 

It is great fun to see what all the other people in the world that have your name are doing; as well as seeing what the world can see about yourself (assuming you can separate the "others" from "you").

The first time I did any ego-surfing, I happened to also be planning a long vacation trip that would take me down the east coast states of the U.S. In the process of searching for my name, I ran across a South Carolina arrest warrant with my name on it... I was wanted for murder!!!!! I had never, ever been in South Carolina! I was SERIOUSLY considering finding a different route around that state, just in case I happened to get stopped for some reason and they looked my name up in the records! It was with great relief when I looked at the web site again and realized the warrant was issued a couple of years BEFORE my "Grandfather" (1886) was born! Whew! I can no longer find that web site or the warrant.

I now see that I am also a rather famous and well-to-do Medical Doctor, and quite a philanthropist, too. I am so proud!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06/12/2009 8:00 AM

HOWEVER, all of this brings up another matter..... 

I never understood why people post first and last names of the towns where they live here on the forums. I took two random members who had their full name and hometown on the forum, went to google, and was able to get their home address in BOTH cases. 




What's the alternative? Live in a bunker with your trains and a shotgun? Sounds real healthy and fun.
How many thousands of open houses have their been with never an incident afterwards? I can't say theft doesn't happen or doesn't suck but that's what insurance is for.

-Brian


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Fine my address, But the road I live on is so rough most people wound drive down it. My Neighbors daughter was dateing a latino with a low rider car. I went to work one mournig and found his car in the middle of the road with the oil pan riped open and the black stuff ozzzing from under the car. So far my RR can not be seen from the road.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 06/15/2009 11:11 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 06/12/2009 8:00 AM

HOWEVER, all of this brings up another matter..... 

I never understood why people post first and last names of the towns where they live here on the forums. I took two random members who had their full name and hometown on the forum, went to google, and was able to get their home address in BOTH cases. 




What's the alternative? Live in a bunker with your trains and a shotgun? Sounds real healthy and fun.
How many thousands of open houses have their been with never an incident afterwards? I can't say theft doesn't happen or doesn't suck but that's what insurance is for.

-Brian




No , but i think there are a few that do that here already for whatever reasons by looking at some of their posts. (lol)

But it is a good idea to at least be a bit careful.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

We've sort of gotten off topic here. Has any of the missing equipment shown up for sale yet? I've seen a couple of items on Ebay that look suspicious, but not exactly what has been listed in the original post. Dwight, any news?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

None that I've heard Carl.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

zubi, 

Perhaps with the LSC posting it may have been wiser to scribble out the top logo. 
We all know where you are referancing anyway. 
Out of respect to Shads interests. 
I have no problem with it personaly though - thanks for the post. 

Andrew


----------

